# Brushes färben



## buddha (25. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Ich habe hier ein tutorial gefunden aber ich krieg es nicht hin einen Brush zu färben, habt Ihr vielleicht eine simple Lösung?
Gruß


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Könntest Du uns das Tutorial mal zeigen, damit wir nachvollziehen können,
was die Macher mit "Brush färben" meinen?
Denn normalerweise definiert sich die Färbung des Brushes durch die gewählte
Vordergrundfarbe (sh. dazu auch Brush verschiedene Farben)


----------



## buddha (25. Juni 2007)

Hier der Link
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-tutorials/267689-abstract-brushes-tutorial.html


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2007)

Und wo hängt's genau?


----------



## buddha (25. Juni 2007)

Ab Punkt 7 hängts, wenn ich auf Modus Überlagern gehe sehe ich trotzdem nur die Wolken


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2007)

Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Du die Wolken nicht auf eine neue Ebene gepackt hast?
Poste mal bitte einen Screenshot von Deiner Ebenenpalette oder die *.psd.

Gruß


----------



## buddha (25. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Wie im Screenshot zu sehen ist  habe ich auch 3 Ebenen +1 Ebenen kopie


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Juni 2007)

In deinem Screenshot ist die Ebene aber auf Normal und nicht überlagern.


Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Habe das Tutorial gerade ausprobiert und es funktionierte tatsächlich .

Ich könnte mir noch vorstellen, dass du den Punkt 5 nicht richtig befolgt hast,
denn dieser bringt ja die Farbe in das Bild rein. Kann es sein, dass Du in den
Ebenenmodi "Farbton" statt "Farbe" ausgewählt hast?

// edit: Die Anmerkung von Alexander ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## buddha (25. Juni 2007)

Nein definitiv Farbe angewählt


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2007)

Häng doch mal bitte die *.psd-Datei an.


----------



## buddha (25. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Eine PSD hochladen ist ja übelst. RAR wird nicht akzeptiert und bei Zip muß man die Datei so klein machen 
Ich hoffe aber das es  klappt wegen der Fehleranalyse.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2007)

Hm, wie man sieht, hast du irgendwas falsch gemacht.... 



_Was habe ich an der Datei gemacht?_

1.) Ebene 1 Kopie mit einem normalen Brush an manchen Stellen rot bemalt
2.) Ebene 1 Kopie dem Ebenenmodus "Farbe" zugewiesen
3.) Ebene 2 auf "Ineinander kopieren" gestellt


----------



## buddha (25. Juni 2007)

HI,
Ineinander kopieren ist doch wie überlagern,oder?
Komme hier zu keinem Ergebnis


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2007)

buddha hat gesagt.:


> Ineinander kopieren ist doch wie überlagern,oder?


Genau das ist es.


----------



## buddha (25. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Muß nochmal stören. Eigentlich soll das Ergebnis mal so aussehen


----------

